# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi

## ange2

Hi.
We are looking into the possibility of purchasing 2 matching style queenlander style homes to be connected together in order to create enough living room for a family.  I am having trouble locating any information/images of anyone having done this.  Has anyone here done anything similar and could give me some ideas? :Biggrin:

----------

